# Control De Tonos LM324



## n4sh0 (Ago 24, 2011)

Estoy asiendo un control de tonos con el C:I: LM324 pero no me resulta nose si estoy aseindo mal las conexiones o esta pastilla realmente no resulta para esto. Necesito que alguienn me ayude porfa.

Reemplaze algunas resistencias porque en el mercado no se encuentran: 24K|22K, 11k|10k, 3.6k|3,3k, 750|820 y los terminal block de 3 pines son potenciometros de 100K.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 24, 2011)

El problema principal es que llos pines 3 y 5 tienen que estar a un potencial que es VCC/2 es decir es un esquema para fuente partida y alimentado con fuente simple, tal como esta se comporta como un compararador por eso n te funciona






Los pines tres y 5 para fuente simple no van a masa pone entre +B y masa dos resistencias de 10k en serie y a la union de ella uni los pines 3 y 5 y te funcionara

y la R entre los pines 2jy 3 y 5y6 sacalas


----------



## n4sh0 (Ago 24, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Los pines tres y 5 para fuente simple no van a masa pone entre +B y masa dos resistencias de 10k en serie y a la union de ella uni los pines 3 y 5 y te funcionara
> 
> y la R entre los pines 2jy 3 y 5y6 sacalas



aver no te entiendo muy bien tengo que puentear la pata 3 y 5 con 2 resistencias de 10k y la tiro a tierra o no?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 24, 2011)

NO, para nada

Lo que vos estas diciendo no sigue lo que yo expuse, lee lo que yo escribi y lee lo que vos preguntas y donce queda en lo que vos entendes que dije *"poner entre el +b y masa dos resistencias en serie"*

Podes entender estgo que acabo de poner?(es lo mismo que puse antes)


----------



## Tavo (Ago 24, 2011)

*Me gusta tu esquema Hugo*, el que pusiste. Si me hago un tiempo le diseño un buen PCB y lo armo; si funciona bien lo posteo. 

De dónde sacaste el esquema? Me suena algo conocido... pero no me acuerdo de dónde...

Saludos!

PS: Lo que si, me gusta más la idea de usar un OpAmp doble para cada canal, dos en total... Algo como dos TL072, creo que en un equipo "normal" deben andar bien; tengo varios de ellos...


----------



## pandacba (Ago 24, 2011)

Ese es muy clásico eta echo con el NE5532 uno para cada canal, eso anda de una seguro, 
Los pre que armo yo los diseño en las pautas basadas en un libro de National y funcionan muy bien, este si bien esta echo con el NE5532, si no lo conseguis hacelo con el TL072 te funcionara igual sin ningún tipo de problema.
Vos que sos prolijo te va a salir un diseño muy compacto, si lo podes hace con los potes soldados a la plaqueta mejor todavia


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 28, 2011)

un control de tonos con el lm358, a su amable consideracion, saludos


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Mar 10, 2012)

pandacba dijo:


>



En este esquema; los potes VR3 y VR4 controlan los tonos, obvio; mi pregunta es: en el centro de su recorrido la respuesta en frecuencia es plana? y si es asi, hacia donde es la atenuacion y hacia donde es el boost?  

Me gusto mucho el esquema porque es sencillo y usa muy pocos componentes.


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 10, 2012)

Tiene alguna diferencia el control de tonos con el Lm324 respecto a otros controles? Porque hay muuchos tipos.


----------



## fabper (Jun 17, 2012)

A mi no me funcionó para fuente simple, especialmente las graves. No se si realice mal las conexiones. Para fuente simétrica funciona bien.


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Jun 17, 2012)

Pero por supuesto que no te funciono para fuente simple, ya que asi usas el opamp como comparador; intenta probar con caps en la entrada y en la salida para eliminar la CC, aunque claramente el esquema indica que se debe usar fuente partida.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 17, 2012)

extrapalapaquetetl dijo:


> En este esquema; los potes VR3 y VR4 controlan los tonos, obvio; mi pregunta es: en el centro de su recorrido la respuesta en frecuencia es plana? y si es asi, hacia donde es la atenuacion y hacia donde es el boost?
> 
> Me gusto mucho el esquema porque es sencillo y usa muy pocos componentes.



Armalo en una protoboard o placa universal, y a los potes conectalos por cables, si al atenuar* queda al revés, invierte los cables de las puntas de los potes.

*Atenuar: Modificar algo de su estado normal, eso quiere decir que boost, atenuás subiendo, y cut, atenuás disminuyendo... 

--------------------------------


Neodymio dijo:


> Tiene alguna diferencia el control de tonos con el Lm324 respecto a otros controles? Porque hay muuchos tipos.



Los controles con AO**, puedes modificar la ganancia, las octavas, y otras cosas mas que otros (no todos), no puedes.

Aparte de la practicidad que tienen otros integrados que solo necesitas unos pocos componentes, y te dan mas posibilidades que con AO**, como el espacio y controles estereo con potes monos... 

**AO = Amplificador Operacional

Saludos


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Jun 18, 2012)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Armalo en una protoboard o placa universal, y a los potes conectalos por cables, si al atenuar* queda al revés, invierte los cables de las puntas de los potes.
> 
> *Atenuar: Modificar algo de su estado normal, eso quiere decir que boost, atenuás subiendo, y cut, atenuás disminuyendo...



Gracias por la aclaracion, Ya lo arme en proto y funciona bien, en cuanto pueda le armo un pcb (por cuestiones de trabajo no he terminado el proyecto)


----------



## crimson (Jun 18, 2012)

Yo le haría estas modificaciones: 
Saludos C


----------



## fabper (Jul 20, 2012)

aca les dejo el pcb para fuente simple.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 23, 2012)

extrapalapaquetetl dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaracion, Ya lo arme en proto y funciona bien, en cuanto pueda le armo un pcb (por cuestiones de trabajo no he terminado el proyecto)



De nada. Me alegro por ti. 



fabper dijo:


> aca les dejo el pcb para fuente simple.



Buenísimo , ahora me fijo que tal... 

Saludos....


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2012)

Ver el archivo adjunto 74641​
Siempre está la posibilidad de buscarle _*"El pelo al huevo"*_  Y este esquema no escapa al dicho, se pueden enumerar ventajas y desventajas.

Así como está el circuito presenta alta impedancia de entrada y baja de salida, lo que es bueno si se desea enviar la señal a través de cableados largos, o a varios amplificadores a un mismo tiempo, ademas la alta impedancia de entrada permite conectarlo a cualquier cosa.

Peroooo, la posición del ajuste de volumen hace que el posible ruido eléctrico del control de tono no se extinga al cerrar totalmente el potenciómetro.

Ahora bien, si se colocara el potenciómetro sobre la salida tendríamos la siguiente ventaja. Al cerrar totalmente el volumen se corta no solo la señal, sino también los posibles ruidos de amplificación del control de tono.
Peroooo ahora tenemos las siguientes desventajas.
El potenciómetro a la salida no admite impedancias de carga tan bajas como sería deseable y como este es un componente de relativamente alta impedancia (Si se encuentra sobre la salida) existe las posibilidad de captar interferencias y/zumbidos, tampoco sería aconsejable cableados largos sobre la salida del potenciómetro por el mismo motivo.

Moraleja: _*"Hay mas de una forma de despellejar a un gato"*_ y no tengo nada en contra de los gatos, así dice el refrán, la cuestión que se debe analizar cual será la forma correcta de realizar el control de tonos. 

Ahora que metí mi granito de arena para una discusión me voy feliz y contento.

No vengan ahora con que hicieron el control de tono "Tal cual" se encuentra aquí y no notaron ruido alguno, este es solo un comentario y no una sugerencia.


----------

